# Bene Gesurit Training and Tai Chi



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2003)

If anyone has read the book "Dune" by Frank Herbert and they have studied Tai Chi, they will notice some similarities in the Bene Gesurit Order's combat training and what is done in Tai Chi.  I think the concept of full body control and mental focus through small movements makes me really link the two.  There are also some serious links with the philosophy of both practiciners.  Does anyone else see the comparison?  If so, where?  If not, why?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *If anyone has read the book "Dune" by Frank Herbert and they have studied Tai Chi, they will notice some similarities in the Bene Gesurit Order's combat training and what is done in Tai Chi.  I think the concept of full body control and mental focus through small movements makes me really link the two.  There are also some serious links with the philosophy of both practiciners.  Does anyone else see the comparison?  If so, where?  If not, why?
> 
> upnorthkyosa *


The Martial art is called Prianu Bindu. They actualy train the system in India. I don't know how Dune like it is.


----------



## wingchunner (Dec 18, 2003)

one of my favorite book, Dune is.

Actually I think Wing chun is more of a benegeserit training tool.

I suppose it could be argued, since (with our approach) both are internal (TCC and WC) martial arts.

Martin Yoder


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2003)

If you really dig into the Dune books, the BG arts tend to have a very indian/yogi feel to them.  The total control of ones body, right down to self-controled fertility and gender-selection of a child, as well as the healing and killing concepts while having a Chinese feel, actually stem more from the yogi arts.  The fremen arts also have a related feel to them.

http://www.dunechronicles.org/houses/benegesserit.php


> Bene Gesserit training included the ability to control any and every muscle of the trainee's body -even the most tiny one- so that all the body's secret possibilities were explored and used in a combat situation. It was also extremely important for the B.G. to have their trainees establish a unique ability of observing things in a special manner, thus being able ot catch tiny details that would elude all others.
> 
> Two very important aspects in training were Prana and Bindu. The first signified the consideration of body's muscles as units for ultimate training, whereas the latter refered to things related to the human nervous system, especially in matters of nerve training.



See also pages 133-136 of the Dune Encyclopedia.



> Prana-Bindu training is also used by the adept in all the daily functions of her life.  For example, the famous Bene Gesserir martial arts, the "weirding ways of battle", are based on complete prana-bindu control.  The hand-to-hand combat techniques retained from ancient Terran cultures depend on supreme muscle control for thier astonishing ferocity.





"Hi, I'm Bob, and, I admit it...I'm a total geek."


----------

